# Snowmageddon in Buffalo, NY.



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Just across Lake Erie in Buffalo, NY they got a record busting 6 feet of snow dumped on them. It is a sign of things to come from climate change.









Snowfall tops 6 feet in western New York, triggering road closures and flight cancellations the weekend before Thanksgiving | CNN


A historic snowstorm is slamming western New York state Saturday with over 6 feet of snow in some places, closing roads, triggering driving bans and canceling flights the weekend before the Thanksgiving holiday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I think southern Ontario can thank its lucky stars that they didn't get walloped.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Yup........just grey, windy, and cold.

We got the Christmas decorations and lights up just in time for the skies of November turning gloomy.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Tomorrow is the annual Santa Claus parade in Toronto. You can watch it in the comfort of your own home with a cup of hot-choco. 

I'm still debating on getting out and watching it in person ... depends on the "weather" like how cold it gets and then the thoughts of catching ... RSVs and what have you there.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

sags said:


> Just across Lake Erie in Buffalo, NY they got a record busting 6 feet of snow dumped on them. It is a sign of things to come from climate change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes...

It happened all due to climate change and no other reasons...

/s


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Crazy how much the climate varies in NE USA

I lived on the atlantic ocean north of NYC for 3 years and I remember shoveling snow once (which was also a historic record) I didn't even bother shoveling it all because I knew it would melt in a few days. But a few hours inland you had more snow and better skiing than eastern Canada

Nov/Dec felt like Sep/Oct in southern ON, Jan/Feb was like Nov/Dec in Canada at worst


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

KaeJS said:


> Yes...
> 
> It happened all due to climate change and no other reasons...
> 
> /s


Climate change is just another money laundering scheme for governments. Too bad such a high percentage of the population is stupid enough to fall for it.

We went from danger of another ice age to global warming to the generic "climate change" which is a catch-all for "any normal weather event".


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

HappilyRetired said:


> Climate change is just another money laundering scheme for governments. Too bad such a high percentage of the population is stupid enough to fall for it.
> 
> We went from danger of another ice age to global warming to the generic "climate change" which is a catch-all for "any normal weather event".


Yep, trillions spent on renewable energy and fossil fuel share in global energy generation is exactly the same as a decade ago.

Biggest scheme of funneling money to the rich


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

You mean funnelling


damian13ster said:


> Yep, trillions spent on renewable energy and fossil fuel share in global energy generation is exactly the same as a decade ago.
> 
> Biggest scheme of funneling money to the rich
> 
> View attachment 23884


You mean funneling money in taxes to the elite govt ruling class hoping they return some scraps to the taxpayers while failing to reduce emissions. Modern day communism and a failure on all fronts.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Tomorrow is the annual Santa Claus parade in Toronto. You can watch it in the comfort of your own home with a cup of hot-choco.
> 
> I'm still debating on getting out and watching it in person ... depends on the "weather" like how cold it gets and then the thoughts of catching ... RSVs and what have you there.


There is very little snow in the GTA. We got a couple inches on Wed.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Comment of the day from Scott Adams:

"I'm not worried about climate change because any species that can predict the average temperature a hundred years in advance won't have any trouble handling it."


----------



## Jericho (Dec 23, 2011)

Big dumpings like that on the east coast aren't uncommon. Often our front door was completely snowed in when I was a kid.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Arctic jet steam is broken.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593727991141613571


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

sags said:


> The Arctic jet steam is broken.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593727991141613571


What are his qualifications? Being a climate alarmist doesn't count.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Scientific knowledge.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

sags said:


> Scientific knowledge.


You didn't answer the question. What are his qualifications?


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

Plot twist, climate has been changing all the time since the Earth came to be, even in recent human history.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Extreme cold is mostly unreported by the media, as well as several other events that don't fit the agenda. Global warming is just another government money laundering operation:

"Extreme cold records continue to tumble at the South Pole. Three recent days – November 16th, 17th and 18th – have recorded a daily record, with the 18th plunging to –45.2°C, compared with –44.7°C on the same day in 1987. The records follow the six-month winter of 2020-21, which was the coldest since records began in 1957."

South Pole Hits Record Cold November Temperatures – The Daily Sceptic


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Climate change causes extreme weather....heat, cold, drought, floods, storms, changes cycles in nature, and will release pathogens into the atmosphere.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Thal81 said:


> Plot twist, climate has been changing all the time since the Earth came to be, even in recent human history.


There is little doubt that carbon release has increased the negative effects. To assume we can pollute the planet without any consequence would be naive.

There is a lot of disbelief in the science, which is why I don't believe we will do anything meaningful to stop the changes. It likely is already too late.

We should gather the carbon taxes into a fund to mitigate damages. The cost will be paid one way or another.

The world for future generations will be a much different place.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

sags said:


> Climate change causes extreme weather.


It has for millions of years.

You are dodging the question. What are Peter Dynes qualifications?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Knowledge based on science. That is what is most desired and all that is required.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

sags said:


> Knowledge based on science. That is what is most desired and all that is required.


Thank you. That means I've always been right about global warming.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Read Erno Rossi's book White Death, for a profile of the 1977 Buffalo/Niagara snowmageddon. 

Lake effect snow is not a new thing to Buffalo. 

I remember that storm as a kid. We were let out of school at noon. And my best pals older sisters came from the high school to the public school, to help make sure we all walked home safe. About 2km of wading through above your knee deep fresh snow. 

Then Dad came home from work early, and we had to shovel the driveway to get the car in off the street. We had shovelled in the am for him to get to work, but after he came home we only shovelled the first 20' of the driveway. I recall we stayed in for a few days, and Mom got cabin fever and she and dad went out to get groceries on the fourth day. 

And that was up in Orillia, but the snow belt blew the same way for us that pit all the snow to Buffalo.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Climate scientists say these events will be more severe and more often.

Governments should be putting away cash to deal with it.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

sags said:


> Climate scientists say these events will be more severe and more often.
> 
> Governments should be putting away cash to deal with it.


The climate scientists have been wrong for the last several decades. In fact, I have been more accurate than they have so you should listen to me instead.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

sags said:


> Climate scientists say these events will be more severe and more often.
> 
> Governments should be putting away cash to deal with it.


Governments (both fed and provincial) should be fixing health care and education, creating sovereign wealth funds through investment instead of giving taxpayers back their own money. Environmental fixes have to come from the entire world. Canada realizes they need more immigration to survive but have no idea of how to go about it properly. It is something this country has struggled with for decades.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Putting away cash? They have more than a trillion in debt


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags said:


> Just across Lake Erie in Buffalo, NY they got a record busting 6 feet of snow dumped on them. It is a sign of things to come from climate change.


when, and what, was the record up til now....?


----------



## Gothenburg83 (Dec 30, 2021)

sags said:


> Climate scientists say these events will be more severe and more often.
> 
> Governments should be putting away cash to deal with it.


Even DJT spent (somebodys) money on his golf club in Ireland to mitigate rising sea levels.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Yep, nowadays buying anything about sea level means you validate fear-porn and higher taxes


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

One way or the other the cost of climate change damage is going to get paid.

Build a fund from the carbon taxes, raise other taxes, borrow the money........one way or the other.


----------



## Gothenburg83 (Dec 30, 2021)

damian13ster said:


> Yep, nowadays buying anything about sea level means you validate fear-porn and higher taxes


If you don't want to believe climate scientists then okay but just listen to the home insurance industry. These guys know stuff I'm sure you'll agree, they are not into relying on luck they crunch numbers and are always looking for data to crunch. They are good at it . 
I am no conspiracy theory guy and my anecdote hereafter is just that. I had flood insurance for all the time I have been in my town (20 years,) one January I got told no more unlimited flood insurance capped at 15k and 6 months later my town had a once in a life time flood and I had 30k of damages. Turns out I was lucky I had 15k most of my neighbours had none and all of them said it was a recent insurance policy change.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

If you noticed, all my arguments circle around the ridiculous idea that more money given to government will somehow solve climate change.
What is being done is the biggest transfer of wealth from poor and middle class to the wealthy


----------



## Gothenburg83 (Dec 30, 2021)

damian13ster said:


> If you noticed, all my arguments circle around the ridiculous idea that more money given to government will somehow solve climate change.
> What is being done is the biggest transfer of wealth from poor and middle class to the wealthy


Okay I haven't been following this thread much so and I'm reluctantly inclined to agree to some degree. Technology is probably the best bet to get us off dirty energy and governments aren't usually at the forefront of technology but Governments can tax the wealthy and will have no choice but be involved in mitigating the mass human migration issues that arise as areas like Bangladesh become uninhabitable and other areas are no longer viable or realistic for human habitation ( Arizona, Syria, Sahara , middle east)


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

sags said:


> One way or the other the cost of climate change damage is going to get paid.
> 
> Build a fund from the carbon taxes, raise other taxes, borrow the money........one way or the other.


Are you dense? We've been paying the government to fix the climate for decades. What exactly have they accomplished? What did the actually fix or solve? Please provide sources.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

damian13ster said:


> Yep, nowadays buying anything about sea level means you validate fear-porn and higher taxes


Some prominent people who own beach front property -
Barack and Michelle Obama bought a $4 million property on Martha's Vineyard that is 3 feet above sea level
Bernie Sanders bought a beach house with the leftover campaign contributions the suckers gave him for his last run at the presidential nomination
David Suzuki owns 2 beach houses in BC, one in partnership with an oil company.
Al Gore owns a beach front property in California
No doubt there are other climate change alarmists who have invested in properties they say will be under 30 feet of water in a few years. The question is why?
Another question is how do they finance them and how do they insure them? Banks are not known for making risky mortgage loans and insurance companies would not insure properties they believed were doomed. This suggests to me that the insurance companies and banks know something we don't.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

HappilyRetired said:


> Are you dense? We've been paying the government to fix the climate for decades. What exactly have they accomplished? What did the actually fix or solve? Please provide sources.


I agree that we don’t have the will to do what would be necessary to change the course of climate change.

I am saying collect the carbon taxes from polluters and retain the money in a fund to pay the damage we know is already happening.

How do you suggest we pay for it ?


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

There is no need to pay for a problem that hasn't been proven to be a problem. Climate change is just another government money laundering scheme.

The money spent by the government last year alone on climate could have provided fresh drinking water to every single reserve in Canada that has bad water. So, I'll now do what the left does all the time and link two unrelated events together:

If you support government spending on climate you must hate First Nations people.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

So your solution to damage from climate change events is to pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

sags said:


> So your solution to damage from climate change events is to pretend it doesn't exist.


I'm fully aware of climate change events, I just don't think that extraordinary measures are required.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

Getting back to Buffalo, think of the people and their hardships, would ya?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594717824106336260


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

As if the world doesn't already have enough to deal with.....the world's largest active volcano is erupting in Hawaii for the first time in 40 years.

Authorities have upgraded the eruption from a "watch" to a "warning" for downstream locations for lava flows and toxic air.









World's largest active volcano, Mauna Loa, erupts in Hawaii


This is the volcano's first eruption since 1984, according to the U.S. Geological Survey. Officials said lava flows were "contained within the summit area and are not threatening downslope communities."




www.cnbc.com


----------

